# Fancy Bow Rack made from pallet wood



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

I decided that I needed a good Bow Rack and made this one out of old pallet wood. I tore all the boards off, planed and sanded the wood. I cut the two pieces that are holding the bow with a jig saw and nailed all of the boards on the back with a nail gun. The bottom drawers were the toughest part of the project, but still was pretty easy to accomplish. I think the Rack turned out pretty good for being made out of a pallet.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

That's really nice. Great work. You have inspired me to try to build one.


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

Sorry about the images, not for sure why they uploaded sideways...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice looking unit, well done recycling the pallets!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

I like it alot!


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

A lot of work, but well worth it! Looks great


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

It was actually pretty easy to build and didn't take very long to finish. I think I'm going to buy 2-3 little lights to put up top so they can shine down onto the bow. It's just something neat that you can build out of old pallets that no one uses.


----------



## CntryBoy406 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's awesome. Makes the one I made pretty basic. I dig the pallet look


----------



## CntryBoy406 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## kmsbowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

Very Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

CntryBoy406 said:


>


Very nice. Quick and simple to make and looks good!


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

I've thought about making these if I have free time and selling them. There's no cost of buying wood and it doesn't take me very long to make. Any thoughts about how much people would be willing to buy these for?


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome! Once the honey-do list is shortened, Ill hop on this project!


----------



## Tony Blundy (Feb 19, 2015)

Very cool. I just made one from old pallet wood but nothing as nice as that. Great job


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Superb man!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Jules Winfield (Feb 12, 2015)

NeLoupHunter said:


> It was actually pretty easy to build and didn't take very long to finish.


Maybe YOU can build it easily and quickly! I would need detailed plans and an entire 3-day weekend!

Yours looks awesome!


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

Jules Winfield said:


> Maybe YOU can build it easily and quickly! I would need detailed plans and an entire 3-day weekend!
> 
> Yours looks awesome!


Trust me, it's not as hard to make as it looks. I'm definitely not a pro craftsman by any means!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great job!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just acquired my pallets the other night. Can't wait to build mine.


----------



## ryterax (Dec 31, 2011)

I would think $100tyd would be a great price. The cost of shipping is what will kill your profit. I think you need to open your mind a little (you have the skills down) and build several different kind. 1 for compounds, 1 for recurves, 1 for crossbows, 1 for guns and even 1 for fishing rods. Then I would take them to a local flea market and sell away. GREAT CRAFTSMANSHIP.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

the good , its looks great ! i would hang that in my living room. the bad, it only holds one bow! LOL


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

hoyt em all said:


> the good , its looks great ! i would hang that in my living room. the bad, it only holds one bow! LOL


Yeah I wish I would of made two sets of hooks now so I could hang two bows on it, oh well!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

grander said:


> Nice job!


My words exactly!
Jack


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

When I first saw this I thought "not another lame diy thread....

Nice! Really looks well executed. I don't know if it's the light or the stain, but it makes me feel like I'm sitting next to a warm fire.

What else you got to show us?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

People with such talent really bug me.....:wink: My grandpa and father were both carpenters and I only marginally inherited the genetics. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Cool rack


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I started my double Pallet Bow Rack today. This project will allow for mine and my wife's bow to be displayed and also to allow for easier access while at home. Let me know your thought's so far. I'm waiting on the stain to dry before I mount the hanger hardware.


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

SwampDog32 said:


> I started my double Pallet Bow Rack today. This project will allow for mine and my wife's bow to be displayed and also to allow for easier access while at home. Let me know your thought's so far. I'm waiting on the stain to dry before I mount the hanger hardware.
> View attachment 2173320
> 
> View attachment 2173319


Looking good so far, really like the color of stain!


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work Guys !!!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I believe its the "Red Mahogany" stain. I'm probably gonna fill the spaces with more boards. Hardware is going to be nice on it.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Very nice BUT: how do you get by with only one bow? Com on ya gotta at least have two and 3 would be even better.:darkbeer:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

The one I'm working on is gonna hold 4.


----------



## someguyincali (Feb 23, 2015)

These look amazing. Nice job!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok everyone, just finished hanging the hardware. Here it is hung up in our living room. Thinking about putting a few extra touches like antler's later. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's mine, not as nice as the OP, but I like it.


----------



## Stujitsu78 (Jul 15, 2014)

These are really great ideas, nice work guys!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man archery is beautiful, shooting a bow leads to carpentry leads to painting/staining etc.. Lol


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Better pic


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------

